# What do you plan to buy?



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2010)

Probs beeen done before 

But anyway would like to hear form other what their thinking about getting this year or in 2011


So far mine is 
Southern Angles
Green Tree Frogs
Macleays Turtle
2011
Keelback or File
Albino Darwin
Black Headed


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2010)

wow i pressed the wrong button on the forum home page :S::S:S:S:S:S
crap crap crap
dam internet :S
move to chit chat :S


----------



## naledge (Mar 18, 2010)

2010:
Pair or trio of scorps.
A beardy or two.

2011:
A Woma
A Female Het Darwin
A Water Python
A pair of Eastern Water Dragons


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2010)

water python

awesome snakes


----------



## naledge (Mar 18, 2010)

Jannico said:


> water python
> 
> awesome snakes



Yeah, they're beautiful. I love the yellow underside.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2010)

check out 
andy bandy 
he's from brissy 
but the water he gave me 
is great 
Really bity and snappy at first has calmed down alot 
and has a really high yellow belly


----------



## jesskie (Mar 18, 2010)

I want Eastern Water Skinks (getting them next week i hope!) and the impossible to find legally.. Garden Skinks.

Not sure what snake i would get if i decided on that one... 

Wouldn't mind a frilly pair, but i'll think about that next year!


----------



## azn4114 (Mar 18, 2010)

only 1 thing on my list,albino darwin


----------



## Wild_Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

The discussion with my daughter (Small_Storm) & we have decided:
A pair of Darwin pythons (this year?)
A pair of Womas (this year?)
A pair of GTP... (Next year maybe)
...
And SHE wants more, but I told her she has to wait to put them on her licence when she is older... I'll look after the rats with her, but she has to look after her own snakes.


----------



## JAS101 (Mar 18, 2010)

this year :
a female bhp [ for my male]
atleast 2 gtps [ might turn into 3 if i get them from urs]
more womas [ how many - maybe 4 ]
and a fresh water croc .


----------



## mark83 (Mar 18, 2010)

albino & het darwin or 2 hets
maybe B&W jungles


----------



## miss2 (Mar 18, 2010)

a pair of western bluies, albino and coal black bluies


----------



## Lonewolf (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm, this is hard. I want so much 

Pythons;
Rough Scaled Python
Pygmy Python
Stimson Python (Indee or Munda Stations)
Female Darwin Python

Geckos;
Marbled Velvet Gecko
Bynoe's Gecko (Parthenogentic)
Golden Tail Gecko

Possibly more but that depends on when we move and how big the new place is


----------



## Andrais (Mar 18, 2010)

2010:
pair EWDS
bredli python
cummingham skinks
2011:
trio ackie monitors
olive python (maybe)


----------



## schizmz (Mar 18, 2010)

2010
BHPx1-Olivex1-Bredlix2
2011
GTSx1-albino darwinx2-Water pythonx1.


----------



## chondrogreen (Mar 18, 2010)

Nephurus.
Lots & lots of Nepherus.


----------



## -Matt- (Mar 18, 2010)

Many many Stimsons from different localities.
Rough-Scale Pythons
Brown Tree Snakes
Black Headed Monitors
Male Water Python
Red-Belly Blacks
Chappell Is. Tigers

Hmmm if only I had a money tree growing in my backyard...


----------



## blakehose (Mar 18, 2010)

A Red Bellied Black will do me just fine... The parents won't allow for anything else.


----------



## kkjkdt1 (Mar 18, 2010)

This year,
a pair of diamonds.
a pair of olives.
and an albino darwin or two.
next year some frillnecks


----------



## yewherper (Mar 18, 2010)

More money so i can buy more reptiles. 
this year,
pair of EWD's
pair of cunningham's
lots of different spieces of gecko's 
and hopefully my mum we let me get a snake or 2. 
thanks


----------



## Slats (Mar 18, 2010)

blakehose said:


> A Red Bellied Black will do me just fine... The parents won't allow for anything else.



Oh they are so strict. Did you tell them it couldn't kill you?


----------



## ChrisZhang (Mar 18, 2010)

2010 -
Olive python


----------



## jinin (Mar 18, 2010)

2010:
Painted Dragons
Burns Dragons
Tommy Roundheads
Southern Angle Headeds
Nobbi Dragons
Gilberts Dragons
another Sand Monitor

2011:
Green Tree Snake
Ridge-Tailed Monitors
Pygmy Mulga Monitors
Magnificent Tree Frogs
Whitelipped Tree Frogs
More Dainty Tree Frogs
Green Tree Frogs
Large Diamond or Olive Python.


----------



## percey39 (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmm where to start:
-dajarra death adders
-taipan
-brown
-fresh water croc
That should do for this year i think


----------



## supergirlmas (Mar 18, 2010)

well this year i'm getting:
Stimson's Python
2 grand AKS clutch (mine just wore out )

next year i'm planning on getting a SWCP for when i move into my new house.


----------



## slitherin_snake (Mar 18, 2010)

Last year i acquired -
1 jungle
1 diamond

So far this year i have acquired -
2 hypo bredli
2 cape yorks
2 darwin hets
2 coastals
4 jungles

And hopefully a female diamond will be added for this year ..

Next year will be 

2 b&w jungles
2 wheatbelts
1 albino darwin
2 gtp's.....

that should just about do me!!!


----------



## beney_boy (Mar 18, 2010)

2010:
hopefully a WA bhp at some point
frillneck x 1
pair of beardies
fresh water croc
either a blue or green tree snake
pair or sand fire form accies
some red eyed green tree frogs


----------



## sesa-sayin (Mar 18, 2010)

with the new electricity prices.............nothing. will have 2 reduce


----------



## Vincey (Mar 18, 2010)

2 stripe-tailed monitors
bobtail


----------



## geckos_are_great (Mar 18, 2010)

2010
O.mamorta pair
C.vadnappa pair
C.nuchalis
and last but not least a painted dragon pair

2011
nothing i dont plan that far ahead.


----------



## captive_fairy (Mar 18, 2010)

Hopefully Rough Scaled Python and a Frill Neck


----------



## luke88 (Mar 18, 2010)

im getting a pair of varanus storri ocreatus and varanus acanthurus shortly. later in the year hopefulf albino darwins, male coastal to pair with my female next year and 1 or 2 female w.a. marmorata seeings as how i have 4 males.


----------



## Perko (Mar 18, 2010)

Co-dom Carpet


----------



## blakehose (Mar 18, 2010)

Slats said:


> Oh they are so strict. Did you tell them it couldn't kill you?


 

haha lets say i'm working on it... I have another 4 or so months until I am able to get it anyway, so by then I'm going to implant in their heads as much positive info as possible. Such as; A lower venom toxicity, capable of causing severe morbidity, but death, unlikely! I'm not one to lie to them, so the "severe morbidity" seems to be the killer in this situation lol. I'll keep trying.
Actually Maybe I should bend the facts a little..... but only just a little


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 18, 2010)

2010
Uluru Womas x2
SA Womas x2
Female Diamond to breed with male bredli :shock::shock:
2011
albino darwin
sand monitor
then I'll concentrate on buying as many bhps and womas I can get my lil greasy hands on, just love em!!


----------



## morgs202 (Mar 18, 2010)

BHP, Olive Python, more water pythons, cause yes they do RULE!


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2010)

> more water pythons, cause yes they do RULE!





I'm really trying to get more into colubrids and snakes there isnt much information on.
Making more ground i guess...


----------



## warren63 (Mar 18, 2010)

Oedura Monilis
Oedura Attenboroughi
Ringtail Geckos


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2010)

everything


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 18, 2010)

that was my first plan but then i backed out 
dam money tree isnt really taking off


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2010)

I really want to get some aquatic snakes bockadams, filesnakes etc


----------



## sheldoncy23 (Mar 19, 2010)

this year:
hopefully 2 female stimmies
2 magnificent tree frogs
upgraded to c4 liscense
2011
woma pair
mabey a bhp 
frilly


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Mar 19, 2010)

I cant tell if your being a smart$*$# :S
As made a thread about that about two nights ago 
hahaha 
Or you have the same likes as me


----------



## shane14 (Mar 19, 2010)

Lets see, 
Frilly pair
Ackie pair
Woma pair
Knobtail trio (allready ordered  )
Centralian Bluey pair.
Thicktail pair
Marbelled Velvet pair.
and that should suite me for ages. not a mad herper dont need to much to satify me haha


----------



## orientalis (Mar 19, 2010)

There's only two more type's i want to buy..............and if any are legal, disease free and for sale, get in touch.....

OENPELLI's

ALBINO WOMA's

Cheers


----------



## townsvillepython (Mar 19, 2010)

1male coastal 
1 female qld bhp
2 scrubbys 
2011
way to far off


----------

